# Nuflor dosage



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

What do y'all give yours? I gave 6cc per 100 sq for 5 days. Is that right? Y'all sure know goats.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Probiotics during the time if antibiotics or after done?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give probiotics during and after. I don't use Nuflor so not sure on dose.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, the dosage for Nuflor is 6 cc's/100 lbs for 5 days. What I give mine depends on the circumstances. If I catch it very early, one dose of penicillin will usually knock it out. Otherwise, Baytril, Nuflor, or Draxxin is used depending on the goat and circumstances. I stopped using Naxcel because it is ineffective at the stated dosage, has to be reconstituted and is only good for 7 days, and is too expensive to toss.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks mine really need it been coughing a good while. I gave Nuflor a week or so ago, but not right dosage only two days. Now I will get it right.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got a bottle of nuflor from the vet who prescribed it at 3cc every other day for 3 treatments. The goat is around 80 lbs I would say..
Anyone heard of this dosage?


----------

